# Veterans Day



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you to all our heroes out there who served. A big thank you to my hubby....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes! A big thank you to all who served!!  Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

thank you to our vets esp my 3 sons who all served.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Veteran's Day!! Many thanks to all who serve. To the soldiers in my family...

Douglas (son) USMC
Rolof (son in law) Bundeswehr
Shadoe (nephew) USN
Athena (niece) USAF
Robert (brother) USN (retired)
Fred (father) USN/USAF (retired)
Larry (father in law) US Army (retired, passed)

Stay safe out there kids. 

And a special prayer to Bud (cousin) MIA...Drafted into Vietnam and and swallowed up by that war. May he be at peace.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

A BIG thank you to all that served! :thankU:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you to all the veterans out there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you to all.:flag:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Our president seemed to have forgotten veteran's day this year. George W. Bush stepped up to the plate with a message instead.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/obama-speaks-on-veterans-day/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

None of the Obama links will play his message on my phone. Interesting.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmmm....I found it on my puter and played it on there.


----------

